# Finally! My new female & rescue !!



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

So my female HM has finally arrived! She appears more blue than green but that could change once she settles into her new home [i picked her up from the store not even an hour after she had arrived so i imagine she is still pretty stressed from travel]

I havent named her yet, she's a pretty active & curious little one, so Im not sure. Im thinking something to do with Criminal Minds :-D:roll:

Here she is:










Those stress stripes have disappeared a lot since being put in her tank. Its a 2.1 gallon, filtered tank. Hopefully I can get some more pictures of her tonight after work when there isnt so many reflections on the glass.

&, now for my first rescue!

I've already named him Gideon [after Criminal Minds lol] - Im not entirely sure what tail type he is, Im guessing VT? He's a big boy, but I just couldnt leave him in the store with all his fins bitten off.










The pic doesnt show off his body colors very well - he has blue/green in his scales. He's in a 3 gallon hospital tank at the moment with API stress coat added to the water. I plan to do a water change everyday. No heater needed as the room he is in gets all the afternoon sun [its summer here anyway].

Not a very active guy, but has eaten 3 pellets I've put in for him.

:-D


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh my gosh, he looks so bad, made me cry  Good on you for rescuing him!! Our world needs more people who care about fish... disgusts me how poorly some fish stores can treat Bettas... and fish in general actually. Congrats, I'm sure he's going to love you for it  And she's very beautiful I love her tail!


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah I was a bit worried cause I didnt tell mum about him until she came home from work, & thought she might get cranky cause that brings my Betta total to 5 now lol. But she totally fell in love with him & I cant wait to see how well he does! He already has a little bit of fin growth I've noticed so thats a good sign.

& yeah, she has a a beautiful tail. She's starting to get a bit of green in her as well, I think she is going to turn out really pretty.


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Hehe, who can't resist buying them right =) I think she's probably glad you care so much if anything lol. Yeah she's gorgeous I really want a white Betta.


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

She's lost a lot of the white in the last few hours. She's getting more blue/teal in her upper body. I kinda hope she keeps a bit of the white, it looks pretty under her light


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Aww, she probably lost her colour because of the stress... one of my female Betta that I rescued completely lost her colour due to being sick/stressed... rescued her put her in her own tank etc now she's getting it back :') But yes that would be awesome if she kept some of the white!! It's really pretty !


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Well this morning she's got a bit darker with her color, still kinda a blue/teal color, & she keeps showing her breeding stripes even though she cant see any of my males lol.

As for Gideon, he's doing well. Loves to eat which is good. I just cant wait to see some more tail growth


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Aw cute. She's probably just stressing from the new surroundings, they should go away soon enough


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

The girl looks really pretty...I love her fin color! I can see the blue/green on the boys scales...he's going to be looker once he's all fixed up!!


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks! I still havent come up with a name for her yet. She's just known as 'The Girl' lol.


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

She looks like a Pearl to me....just a thought lol


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

I keep leaning towards Penelope after a character from Criminal Minds. All of my males were so easy to name, but not her !


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

If the name calls to you, use it


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah Im pretty sure she will stay 'Penelope Garcia' or Penelope/Penny for short. 
One thing I've discovered is she will stay completely still UNTIL I have the camera to take a photo, then she darts around & flicks her tail. Its so weird how they have such different personalities lol.


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Yes, exactly ha. I like penelope/Penny.. it suits her ^-^


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Well I guess thats her official name now 

Im going to attempt to breed her with Richard, my SDET. Just something I'd like to try out now that I've been reading about it for a while.


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

That would be awesome!! Good luck  I am looking to breed my VT with my doubletail female, and see how it goes too.


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks! I've got the breeding tank all set up [which it has been for over a week lol] so hopefully going to try tonight, see how much they like each other.

Yeah I read one of your posts somewhere earlier about doubletails. I would LOVE one but mum would kill me if I got anymore!


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Goodluck!! 

Awwww, that sucks, luckily my mum doesn't mind my obsessions LOL!! She even buys me tanks!! :L 

Thank you, I hope the spawn turns out well, especially since I'm not sure of their background, hence they are NOT going to be show Bettas.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Congrats! I love the Female Betta. Good luck with your rescue Betta too


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks guys 

Yeah def not show Betta's. I dont even think theres anywhere here that does shows anyway. Its just for me to see how it goes.
I put them both in there last night, he's built a small nest but not big enough for me to let her out of the jar I dont think. Mum wouldnt let me keep the tank light on overnight so I think that might have something to do with it.


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Neither here either!!! Betta are so hard to find here over the ditch. -_-Yeah, it may be. Put them in the morning and keep light on. I'm pretty sure you're meant to leave the light on for 3 days but i'm not entirely sure sorry


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Well he's back to building his nest which is good. Its about the size of 3 20 cent coins now so hopefully I can add her a bit later.

Yeah all the show Betta stuff seems to happen in America & Europe. I dont mind though. I'd stress myself out too much if I went to enter things like that lol.

Oh; this is Richard, the male Im breeding her with:










That pic doesnt show his blue/purple body that well


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh my!! He is absolutely GORGEOUS!!


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

He is 
You can kinds see how dark his blue/purple is here:


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

oh gorgeous. Do you have a grow out tank? Or are you going to let them grow out in that tank?  I'm thinking the latter for mine


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Its a 50 litre tank so Im not sure yet. If I need to get a grow out one Im just going to go get one of those big 75 litre tubs from Big W cause that way after that I can just use it as a storage container for all my fish stuff.


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah, that would be cool. The spare ones I have ATM are only 3L, 25L and a big 80L, so I'm thinking use the 80L as both spawning and grow out. Good luck for you, don't forget to make a fry log


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Oh I wont forget! I've been writing down everything in a book as well haha.

Gideon, the rescue boy, I went in to see how he is this morning & theres a huge bubble nest all along the back of his tank! There's also some more white fin growth thats appeared 

I didnt think I would get into Betta's as much as I have lol.


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

hehehe you'll get addicted  They are AMAZING.

ohhh good luck for you  I'm still trying to collect jars before I start! Have you got food sorted?


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah I've got some fry liquid food & some frozen stuff ready to go.
I wasnt going to get a heater cause its summer & its been so hot bt I woke up this morning & its freezing so Im gonna go get one later today before I let the female out of her jar.


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Good luck  I am sooo going to be subscribing to your fry log!! Make sure to watch mine too


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Haha _if_ I get to make a fry log now!
I released her into the tank about an hour ago, super dark breeding stripes, his bubble nest massive compared to about 3 hours ago. Got a heater in there now, turned the light off so its not so bright. They were flaring & chasing each other & he keeps trying to lead her to his nest, but she keeps darting away from him & every so often her stripes change to the stress ones but then they go back to the breeding ones & he keeps trying.
Not sure whats going on there :/


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Aw, leave it for a few days, they can take time. It's their courting LOL  He sounds like a good daddy.


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Well his nest is pretty big now, & he still keeps adding to it. I turned the heater up from 28 to 30 degrees as well. I think I might just be super impatiant lol.


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

hehe cute!! I really hope the spawn works out for you. Yeah, just keep an eye on them for a few days, but keep to your own judgments - if you think they're being too aggressive or not compatible, remove her


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Well I've only seen him nip her twice in the past few hours. Other than that he just chases her & then goes back to building his nest. I really hope it works too.


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Let them keep at it for a few days, otherwise re-jar her and try again  WE SHALL MAKE IT WORK!


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah. I have to work for a few hours tomorrow arvo. Im not sure if I should jar her before I go or not.


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

She should be alright. Does she have places to hide?


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah she hides in the plants and over in the corner hear the heater, theres also one of those half-log decorations she can get under. I just went back in there & he was vigorously working on the nest & she was swimming around underneath it but then he chased her around again & she lost her stripes lol. But when he stopped they came back.

Everything I read doesnt say anything about what happens if stress stripes appear on & off durin chasing, which is what is frustrating me so much.


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

prosthetik said:


> Yeah she hides in the plants and over in the corner hear the heater, theres also one of those half-log decorations she can get under. I just went back in there & he was vigorously working on the nest & she was swimming around underneath it but then he chased her around again & she lost her stripes lol. But when he stopped they came back.
> 
> Everything I read doesnt say anything about what happens if stress stripes appear on & off durin chasing, which is what is frustrating me so much.


Oh, I'm guessing it's normal as the courting can take up to three days. As long as they aren't overly aggressive I'd say let them keep at it and if she's still not responding after three days re-jar her  She should be fine when you go to work.


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah Im hoping so. What about overnight tonight? Im guessing thats ok too? Im just worried it will happen while Im asleep & 1. Ill miss the whole thing lol & 2. I wont get to take her out in time.

It makes it sound like I dont know anything lol. I just cant seem to find the answers anywhere online


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

No, no, it's alright LOL. 
The only reason I'm not completely lost on breeding is because my sister and my nephews dad are Betta breeders. I'm starting soon, too, and tried to find answers to questions online so I didn't have to ask them, and I was left with no information. -_- A lot of people make it out to be easy online but sometimes I'm thinking it can be really hard haha. I wish they had a step by step guide!!

They should be okay overnight, if he isn't being too aggressive, or if she isn't. It would be okay until morning too, as she has places to hide. Maybe set up a camera to film it? That would really suck missing it! ):


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

It really would. She's hanging around the nest a bit more now, but will still run away if he chases her. Its so exciting yet so frustrating!

As much as I enjoy talking to everyone on here, asking questions scares me sometimes because people seem to get really agressive because I dont "have all the facts" & that means Im "clearly not ready to try breeding"


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah, eventually she'll get used to it!! Sounds like they're doing great!! 

Yeah, that sucks, I know what you mean. Everyone has to learn at some point and in doing so you have to ask questions!! A lot of people don't get that, and forget that they've probably had to ask question too. -_- Annoys me.

Had my head snapped off for answering someones question once too. So I try not to answer too many lol!

I wish you could video them courting! Would be interesting to watch


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah I took a video of when they first met lol but thats why Im hoping it doesnt happen overnight because I wanna video everything else!


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Tell me what's happened when you get online


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Can you post the spawn log when u make it? It seems very interesting. I would like to breed Maggie and Rubin eventually...I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm sure she will be, It'll be interesting to see  I'll make her, if she doesn't  >_<


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Omg nothing yet lol! 

I left her in there overnight & still, nothing. He still adds on to his nest though.


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

I'd also like to add that last night he started dancing under his nest & she kept swimming around under him. It went on for about 10 mins & I was getting really excited until he decided to chase her away. -___-


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Aw ha. Remember, just let them at it for atleast 3 days!


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Well I came home from work tofind torn fins on bpth of thim, Richard being the worse  I cant see anything in the nest that resembles eggs so I've put her back in the jar inside the tank just for now until I decide what to do. She's lost a lot of her color but her stripes & still kind of visible & her ovipositor is still there so I dunno :/

So annoying!


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh wow! They just might not be compatible if it's like that... maybe try another pair?


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

That's what I'm thinking  I put her back in her tank last night and ill just leave it a few days until I decide. I'd like to try her with another male


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Personally I think it's the girl, he seemed to be doing well building the nest and courting, she just may not be compatible lol


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah I've still got him in there anyway, he spends pretty much all his time under the nest but still I cant really see anything. If theres nothing there Wednesday morning I'll probably take him out & start again.

Im wondering if he is a bit too old? She's only young so I dunno. Its hard lol.


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

How old is he? It could be that. Did you "condition" him prior to breeding? She might be too young, also.


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Well Im asuming when I got him he was about 6-12 months somewhere in that. He's grown considerably in the last couple of months that I've had him. & yeah, fed on Bloodworms. I conditioned them both.

Kinda a shame cause I have so many people I know who would like to get one off me if it was succesful lol. Even my boyfriend said he's like a fair few of the females so he could have a sorority now that he's decided he likes the females more lol.


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

lol well best of luck


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks, I def wont give up  when were you thinking of breeding yours?


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

You can do it!! 

I'm not sure now, Because I still need to get a new heater etc for my female. 
Probably start of next year or so, it isn't too far away. I'm going to be raising my mom's friends axolotl eggs soonish because she doesn't know how and I used to breed them. So I'm guessing probably after them :')


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Oh wow thats cool! My friend used to have 2 axolotls. They're so cute in a weird way! Yeah, Im gonna clean out the tank they were in tomorrow, & hopefully try next weekend 

I got a new male today because I really couldnt help myself. Not sure if he is a SDet or HM just yet, he's not too keen on flaring but I might even try with him depending on how well he goes.


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Awesome! They're cute. 

And ohhh awesome, lucky for you 

Can you please keep me updated?


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Oh I certainly will! This is the new guy:



















I'm pretty content on naming him Balthazar, lol. Although Lestat is also in my head. Idk.


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh my he is CUTE!! What are the black things?


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Haha the reflection of the bubbles in the new water !


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

oh LOL! I was like.. >_> hmmm


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

moonsand0wls said:


> oh LOL! I was like.. >_> hmmm


Me too! I really hope you get a sucessful spawn.


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

check out the rescue post under betta picts. Its amazing how quickly they can recover! He looks like he may have some fin damage.. If it gets worse thy aquarium salt. I've had great results. But often just clean water is all they need!!


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah he's already got regrowth on his fins which is great & he swims around so much more now! I havent been putting anything other than the betta water conditioner in his water for a few days but he seems to be ok


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

rubinthebetta said:


> Me too! I really hope you get a sucessful spawn.


Thanks! I hope so too.


----------

